# This un-natural weather.....



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow, not sure what to make of it at this time. I would rather we were on target with normal temps. and snowfall, but it seems the entire LP is not "on track" again this year for anything resembling normal..... :sad: 

The weather threw my whole season off last year. I am a full time working man and have to plan vacations to go picking any other time than the weekends. Nothing any of us can say or do to change it, but I'd really like to see it straighten out here soon. It was 50+ here in GR today, what in the name of Heaven is going on


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Global warming is the new normal.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

...anyone finding blacks yet:lol:


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

itchn2fish said:


> ...anyone finding blacks yet:lol:


Well, maybe not now.....


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

Less than 90 days away I can't wait and no matter what the weather does I'm sure we will still get them ogm I'm taking a week of this year for sure but I don't have to plan ahead as far as you do


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow, looks kind of normal from here right now. Guess it could all go bad pretty fast though, hope not. Ya never know anymore.....

We could be just 6 - 7 weeks away from the first finds here in the LP though :gaga:


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Oldgrandman said:


> Wow, looks kind of normal from here right now. Guess it could all go bad pretty fast though, hope not. Ya never know anymore.....
> 
> We could be just 6 - 7 weeks away from the first finds here in the LP though :gaga:


March 22nd was my 1st find of 2012, now thats unusual, whats even more special is my buddys did not believe me so we went back to the same spot on the 23rd and hit for twice as many 

BD


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

bassdiaster, are you in California now ?


----------

